# Snacks of the Future: Foods You Can 3D Print



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

Are you ready to have some Gummy People with your next Shoeburger?

http://www.brit.co/3d-printed-foods/


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

7 Exciting 3D Printed Food Projects Changing How We Eat Forever






"Foodies worldwide, rejoice. 3D printed food promises to transform how we perceive, prepare and eat food forever. Using a food 3D printer you can gift your friends sweets and chocolates in the shape of their face, create a delicious burger from scratch, or even 3D print heart-shaped pizza to celebrate your anniversary — all within a few minutes."

"This article covers how 3D printing food works, the coolest current 3D printed food projects, which printable foods you can eat currently, how some Michelin-starred restaurants are already using food 3D printers, the health benefits of 3D printing food, and more."


We have also written a separate article on the best food 3D printers.
In addition, we have an article focused on chocolate 3D printers.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

Taste Testing 3D-Printed Food!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

Watch NASA-funded 3D food printer whip up an entire pizza 

Full Pizza Print


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 6, 2022)

OMG !!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Apr 6, 2022)

Uh, naw...


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 6, 2022)

This takes 'home made' to a whole other level.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 6, 2022)

Another example of science fiction becoming fact! I've seen SciFi shows from a decade or more ago that show maybe not 3D foods but foods and beverages they ask for and they instantly come out of a space aged gadget. As interesting and colorful as they look, I think I'll pass on the 3D snacks though.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 6, 2022)

Cool, thanks for sharing.  I suppose people a hundred years from now will laugh at how primitive the technology was and at us for being excited by it, kind of like when we watch old 1940s advertisements of electric stoves.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 6, 2022)

yuck.  no thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

_Back to the "Movie" 2 pizza scene




_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2022)

I can't fathom this....


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

"The most futuristic gourmet experience in the known universe. Edible art prepared by the finest chefs with fresh natural ingredients and 3D-printed live using the revolutionary byFlow Focus 3D-printer. International launch in London_ this summer 2016_ and coming soon to a city near you."


Food Ink - The World's First 3D-Printing Restaurant


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 6, 2022)

Can they 3D print a tomato that taste home grown instead of the tasteless things we have to buy in the grocery now? If so, I’ll get in line.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

McDonald’s will offer completely 3D printed burgers by 2020? (2019)





"Fast food giant McDonald’s has just announced the creation of a brand new 3D printed burger, its 3D Mic Mac. Restaurants should be equipped with 3D printers by the end of 2020 in order to offer this customisable hamburger. According to the company, 3D Mic Mac can be preserved for longer than traditional burgers, significantly reducing kitchen waste while maintaining the original Big Mac flavour. The 3D Mic Mac will be offered with meat or a tofu alternative to address the growing demand from vegetarians today."

"A few years ago, McDonald’s announced that it would print its Happy Meal toys in 3D, giving children the opportunity to choose directly what they really like. The American chain wants to go further and use 3D technologies directly in the kitchen: by offering a customisable burger that is easy to prepare and above all more durable. In fact, the 3D printed burger should have a longer shelf life to avoid being thrown away too quickly, as is unfortunately the case in many restaurants. The chain is very aware of this problem and often criticised on this subject. 3D printing could allow it to rethink the supply chain." (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

Will the food be served with 3-D glasses?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2022)

All that "food" looked meh to me. Crumbs. Tiny leaves applied by hand. I don't get it.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 6, 2022)

Chocolate!!!!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

*Remember the Radarange!*

"Microwave cooking oven was patented on October 8, 1945 with the one of the first prototypes placed at a Boston restaurant for testing. The first public was    in January 1947 in a Speedy Weeny vending machine in Grand Central Terminal which sold freshly cooked hot dogs."






"The first commercially available microwave    oven also appeared in 1947. *It was made by Raytheon, it was called Radarange* had 1.8 metres in height and weighed 340 kilograms. Its cost was *$5,000* which is today around $52,000."

"Next model was made in 1954 and consumed half the power the first model did, and sold for $2,000 to $3,000. In time price fell."

"In 1955 it was $1,295, in 1967 - $495 - lesser but still expensive (in today’s money - around $3,500)."

"In the 1960s, Litton Company developed a new    configuration of the microwave: the short, wide shape that is now common, with a magnetron feed that could survive a no-load condition (when there is    nothing in the oven to absorb microwaves) which made microwave oven safer. This helped rapid growth of the market for home microwave ovens. Prices fell    rapidly in the 1970s and microwave ovens became a standard part of households. "


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2022)

The Coolest 3D Printed Kitchen Gadgets of 2022

Measuring Cups​





Chopsticks Helper​




(SEE MORE)


----------

